# Havoc Haven-Doeling left today



## rascal (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, bout time I get off my duff and do one of these thingys, instead of just reading others.
Where to start??? Well currently living in bfe TX north west of Fort Hood "The Great Place" on 10 acres. Formerly a mil spouse (thankfully no longer), and a college student. I'm owned by 2 horses, 2 dogs, a herd of nigerian goats, and a alpine weather.  Other half currently works for the local sheriff's office running the dispatch. Goats will one day make enough to break even but until then I enjoy playing with kids till sale time!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi rascal... welcome to journaling!  You may want to change your title... journals must start out with your username. 

I love your signature!!!  Now, once you are on a roll we will need pictures   you see we feed off of them!  Especially GOATS!!


----------



## rascal (Feb 28, 2013)

Southern,
Herd name is Havoc Haven! After all the goats create plenty of havoc all while being a haven when needed.  And yes, I know.  If I go too long without posting a pic I shall be cursed with only bucklings for the rest of my kidding season.  

Anywho... Starting the process of swapping stock with another breeder north of DFW. She has the buck I oogled  awhile back but simply didn't have room for.  If I can sell off all mine I"ll be getting a few from her. (Any one in need of a nigi buckling?)  Went and played with the newest kids... neither is polled. Was really hoping to get some so I don't have to burn horns... least Roscoe is making nice babies. I can forgive him this season on the lack of polled in my pasture.


----------



## rascal (Feb 28, 2013)

Now before I jinx myself with nothing but danglies.....





My newest buckling....




The reason I cant teach anything manners...(can not wait till she tries this full grown on him..Payback!)




And the doe herd.


Whew! Now let me have pink!


----------



## greenbean (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to journaling!   I can't wait to read your future posts.

I love the pictures, I have to say though, my favorite is the one of the goat on his back


----------



## rascal (Mar 1, 2013)

Green Bean, he did it last year too... I'm just waiting till it comes back to haunt him! Teaching the critters manners = easy.... teaching the spouse.... well you see how that goes! His "tormenting" does wonders so tame them down so I can overlook some things!  

Went and listed kids today on CL... really hoping to get some moved this month. Have a deposit on a buckling and only have 3 does that fit buyers requirement.... hoping its Patty that has a buck, that or I'll settle for twins from my other two!   Holly should be leaving of Sunday and might be getting a new doe that day as well  . Will be a busy day after work if all goes well.


----------



## rascal (Mar 3, 2013)

Today a doeling got picked up.  Not going to lie I think i already have to funds spent.... on more goats.  Figures right?  Tattooed for the first time yesterday too... That was interesting. I managed to keep most of the green off me and on the goat. Poor kid WAS not happy and be sure to let me know that today in front of her new owners. "I promise she is tame..."


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi rascal!  Cute goaties.  Yeah, that is going to HURT when he is bigger.


----------

